# Proyecto: Selector de fuente de audio con display 7 segmentos



## MinistroPepon (Nov 4, 2013)

Hola a todos.

Estoy embaucado en un proyecto: Tengo un equipo de música con los siguientes módulos:
Lector de CD, Cassette, Radio AM/FM, Ecualizador. No tengo módulo amplificador, pero tengo unos altavoces nuevos 2.1 que son los que utilizo para sacar el sonido de los distintos módulos.

Además de los módulos existentes, utilizando la carcasa de un módulo de radio he construido un lector de MP3 por USB y un receptor Bluetooth

Resumiendo, tengo las siguientes fuentes de sonido:

- Reproductor de CD
- Reproductor/Grabador Cassettes
- Radio AM/FM
- Receptor Bluetooth
- Reproductor MP3 por USB

Estoy diseñando un selector de canales de audio para seleccionar qué fuente de sonido mando a los altavoces que ya incluyen amplificador.

Soy un simple aficionado que apenas se sabe de memoria la ley de ohm... hago mis pinitos pero se lo básico.

El esquema que he planteado es el siguiente:




Y el fichero para poder verlo funcionando en Yenka es el siguiente:

http://www.victorjchamorro.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/4017.yka_.zip

Me gustaría recibir opiniones y críticas constructivas acerca de dicho circuito, la idea es simple: Mediante 1 o n pulsadores, seleccionar una fuente de audio y mostrar un display con el número de canal seleccionado, lo ideal es que además disponga de un pulsador de on/off

Ahora mismo lo que he conseguido y está funcionando en ese esquema es, mediante un pulsador, seleccionar el canal, del 1 al 5, el 0 correspondería con Off. Otro pulsador pasa a off desde cualquier estado. La conmutación de canales las realizaré mediante relés que corten los dos canales, L y R, tantos relés como canales/entradas de audio.

Gracias por su tiempo! Un saludo!


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2013)

¿ Y con que programa se abre ese archivo ?


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 4, 2013)

Cuando dices que tienes unos altavoces 2.1, supongo son amplificados tipo PC no?
Bueno, hace un tiempo realicé un selector de canales de audio o de entradas.... como se llame. Utilicé el integrado TC9152P (original de toshiba) pero también sirve el reemplazo PT233. Te dejo la hoja de datos... si observas el diagrama encontrarás que cada led enciende para dar aviso de que canal está activo, de ahí puedes iluminar el display de forma ordinaria con diodos 1N4148 y un transistor por canal, o con algún tipo de compuerta o decodificador digital.
Bueno es una ídea cualquier pregunta... aquí estaremos en el foro.
Saludos!

PD: intenta conseguir el integrado... no te arrepentirás!


----------



## trilaware (Nov 4, 2013)

Cuidado con los reles a la entrada del amplificador. Cada vez que conmuten escucharas un ruido horrible, o si le pones un filtro, el audio se podría ver afectado. Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Nov 4, 2013)

trilaware dijo:


> Cuidado con los reles a la entrada del amplificador. Cada vez que conmuten escucharas un ruido horrible, o si le pones un filtro, el audio se podría ver afectado. Saludos.



Eso ocurre cuando hay algo mal. Se pueden agregar relees sin que agreguen ruido alguno.


https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/selector-entradas-audio-pcb-61061/

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/selector-entradas-audio-digital-12579/#post155638

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/selector-entradas-46912/


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2013)

Además te sugiero que en vez de números el display escriba el dispositivo

Lector de CD = Cd

Cassette = Ct

Radio AM/FM = Ra o RA o RF

Ecualizador = Ec


----------



## MinistroPepon (Nov 4, 2013)

Fogonazo dijo:


> ¿ Y con que programa se abre ese archivo ?



El programa es el Yenka, me gusta porque es fácil probar los circuitos.



blanko001 dijo:


> Cuando dices que tienes unos altavoces 2.1, supongo son amplificados tipo PC no?
> Bueno, hace un tiempo realicé un selector de canales de audio o de entradas.... como se llame. Utilicé el integrado TC9152P (original de toshiba) pero también sirve el reemplazo PT233. Te dejo la hoja de datos... si observas el diagrama encontrarás que cada led enciende para dar aviso de que canal está activo, de ahí puedes iluminar el display de forma ordinaria con diodos 1N4148 y un transistor por canal, o con algún tipo de compuerta o decodificador digital.
> Bueno es una ídea cualquier pregunta... aquí estaremos en el foro.
> Saludos!
> ...



Me has intrigado, la verdad es que no me había planteado utilizar un integrado, por eso opté directamente por micro-relés, pero ahora que me has dado la pista, lo miraré a ver... Gracias!



trilaware dijo:


> Cuidado con los reles a la entrada del amplificador. Cada vez que conmuten escucharas un ruido horrible, o si le pones un filtro, el audio se podría ver afectado. Saludos.



Creo que es cierto, evidentemente tienen "efecto rebote" como los pulsadores o los interruptores, al ser mecánico se oirá un pequeño chasquido en cada cambio... no creo que sea mucho pero contaba con ello. Ahora que me han hablado del integrado puede ser una opción a tener en cuenta.

¿Respecto al resto del circuito? ¿alguna objeción/mejora? ¿cómo haríais el on/off con un pulsador? ¿Agregando un 555 extra? 

¡Muchas gracias a todos!



DOSMETROS dijo:


> Además te sugiero que en vez de números el display escriba el dispositivo
> 
> Lector de CD = Cd
> 
> ...




¡Eso sería estupéndo!, pero... ¿qué display utilizarías y cómo gobernarlo?


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 4, 2013)

A mi me pasa que cuando intento ayudar en un tema, termino haciendo un circuito para mi... Creo que haré uno... 
Te dejo un par de circuitos que encontré en la web para no utilizar relés.

En éste diagrama se utiliza un solo pulsador para cambiar de función:


Y éste es más sencillo también para un solo pulsador (entrada timer), utiliza transistores... 


ya tendríamos que ver es cual es mejor y que modifique en lo más mínimo la señal de entrada. Es decir el mas fiel.


Lo que dijo DOSMETROS de utilizar el display para que muestre CD... es muy buena ídea. Yo lo haría a lo "robusto" con 1N4148 para iluminar los segmentos que necesite... ya saben, para no programar nada... 
Saludos!

PD: yo haría una mezcla entre los 2... utilizando el 4017 para seleccionar y los 4066 para conmutar.


----------



## analogico (Nov 4, 2013)

1  solo boton es muy poco practico

es mejor 1 boton por cada entrada

la idea que  tengo es usar un selector mecanico
o algo hibrido selector mecanico y  el cambio  a nivel audio electronico


selectores mecanicos existen en botones y giratorios


----------



## MinistroPepon (Nov 4, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> 1  solo boton es muy poco practico
> 
> es mejor 1 boton por cada entrada
> 
> ...



Quiero reutilizar un módulo de Radio FM, por lo que solo puedo usar pulsadores. El diseño es con 1 o 2 pulsadores, estoy valorando cómo hacer para que sean tantos pulsadores como entradas, por eso agradezco los ejemplos y comentarios que me hacéis.

La radio es la que hablé en su momento de intentar reparar:
https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/sintonizador-fm-technics-st-x301-stereo-105147/

Tiene un gran Multi-Display, pero ahí si que ni idea de si se pudiese aprovechar...

Muchas gracias!


----------



## DOSMETROS (Nov 4, 2013)

MinistroPepon dijo:


> ¡Eso sería estupéndo!, pero... ¿qué display utilizarías y cómo gobernarlo?


 
Método sencillo y arcaico , podría ser con un 4017 y displays de 7 segmentos comunes y corrientes de leds , cada segmento para cada posición lo encendés con un 1N4008 (vas a necesitar como 40 díodos) , solo se pueden hacer las letras que coincidan con los segmentos , si querés elaborar letras más dificiles cómo la R tendrá que ser alfanumérico , pero el manejo sería el mismo , a puro díodo  .


----------



## analogico (Nov 4, 2013)

MinistroPepon dijo:


> Quiero reutilizar un módulo de Radio FM, por lo que solo puedo usar pulsadores. El diseño es con 1 o 2 pulsadores, estoy valorando cómo hacer para que sean tantos pulsadores como entradas, por eso agradezco los ejemplos y comentarios que me hacéis.
> 
> La radio es la que hablé en su momento de intentar reparar:
> https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f33/sintonizador-fm-technics-st-x301-stereo-105147/
> ...



bueno todo depende de las partes que puedas conseguir
existen integrados swicht  como el lm1037
si tienes mas equipos que desarmar puedes encontrar integrados swicht
en televisores y radios que tengan entradas o salidas en rca
puedes revisar que integrados tiene el technics, alguno puede servir

la pantalla parece que es fluorecente en ese caso es altamente reutilizable

la manera mas complicada seria consegir un microcontrolador
conectarle los schict los botones y la pantalla
y de paso un sensor ir para que sea un equipo completo, con su control remoto

la manera sencilla seria buscar un circuito analogo
de varios  pulsadores que detecte el ultimo que se pulsa
creo que es mas simple  usar  muchos pulsadores
y conectarlo a un integrado swich y a la pantalla


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 4, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> la manera sencilla seria buscar un circuito analogo
> de varios  pulsadores que detecte el ultimo que se pulsa
> creo que es mas simple  usar  muchos pulsadores
> y conectarlo a un integrado swich y a la pantalla



Entonces sigue siendo el TC9152P (Original) o PT233 (reemplazo) la mejor opción (fué creado para esa función)... trae un pulsador para cada entrada... son entradas dobles es decir sirve para stereo. Ojalá se consiga facilmente. Mañana mismo saldré a visitar las electrónicas de mi ciudad.


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 5, 2013)

Visité todas las electrónicas de mi ciudad, y entre todas solo había 1 integrado TC9152P (Toshiba original), yo suponía un valor de unos 10 USD... me salió por unos 1.5 USD. Además pude ver que lleva unos 10 años (o mas) en el inventario porque uno conoce cuando un integrado lleva rato de estar guardado 
El precio quizás era el precio de hace 10 años 
En fin... me gustó mucho encontrarlo. 

Saludos!

PD: probé en el protoboard éste multiplexor y funciona con gran simplicidad... cuando se oprime el pulsador deseado, cambia de entrada y deja ese led encendido... así de cencillo.


----------



## Gerson strauss (Nov 5, 2013)

Encontre este otro diseño, con CD4052 Y PIC12F675. CONMUTADOR


----------



## MinistroPepon (Nov 5, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> bueno todo depende de las partes que puedas conseguir
> existen integrados swicht  como el lm1037
> si tienes mas equipos que desarmar puedes encontrar integrados swicht
> en televisores y radios que tengan entradas o salidas en rca
> ...



Este es el display fluorescente que tengo:





Partiendo de la base de que no podré reutilizar el controlador que tiene, usando únicamente sus pines se podría reutilizar?

he intentado buscar algo de información, pero no encuentro mucho, parece que los pines representan una matriz para iluminar cada elemento, pero no se cuál es la función de cada pin, cuál es masa, qué voltajes aplicar, etc.

He probado a aplicar masa a la izquierda y derecha y aplicar 1 y 9 v a cada pin sin resultado.

¿Alguna idea? Quedaría de lujo en lugar de usar display leds, ya que, evidentemente casa perfectamente en la carcasa.

Un saludo y gracias!


----------



## analogico (Nov 5, 2013)

MinistroPepon dijo:


> Este es el display fluorescente que tengo:
> 
> [url]http://www.victorjchamorro.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/11/2013-11-05-22.33.34-e1383689289889.jpg[/URL]
> 
> ...


ese es una pantalla *vfd  * es tecnologia de tubo de vacio
funciona con 2 fuentes de  voltajes  uno enciende los *filamentos *y otro enciende  los elementos

en el manual de servicio del equipo debe haber mas informacion sobre los pines y los voltajes que usa


----------



## MinistroPepon (Nov 6, 2013)

analogico dijo:


> ese es una pantalla *vfd  * es tecnologia de tubo de vacio
> funciona con 2 fuentes de  voltajes  uno enciende los *filamentos *y otro enciende  los elementos
> 
> en el manual de servicio del equipo debe haber mas informacion sobre los pines y los voltajes que usa



El tema es que no encuentro mucha información, se habla de que es mejor usar corriente alterna, en otro sitios dicen que se puede usar corriente continua...

Tampoco se diferenciar cuál de esos pines es la rejilla. Los filamentos está claro porque son los de los extremos...

El manual de servicio no lo he encontrado, alguna pista para encontrarlo?

¡Muchas gracias!


----------



## blanko001 (Nov 6, 2013)

No se si tengas acceso a ver detras del display... muchas veces traen la referencia del componente electrónico. Puedes "googlear" la referencia. Si tiene pines arriba y abajo ni modo... no ir tampoco a desoldar los pines.
Saludos!


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 6, 2013)

MinistroPepon dijo:


> El tema es que no encuentro mucha información, se habla de que es mejor usar corriente alterna, en otro sitios dicen que se puede usar corriente continua...
> 
> Tampoco se diferenciar cuál de esos pines es la rejilla. Los filamentos está claro porque son los de los extremos...
> 
> ...



Hola Amigo, bueno respecto a gobernar ese tipo de display es algo complejo ya que trabaja a modo matrizado.
Sera mas simple implementar un PIC con un display LCD.
Ahora respecto a la publicacion de tu circuito, la entrada reset del CI 4017 debes añadir una resistencia tipo pull-down. Lo unico que no comprendo es, pues al parecer los pines marcados como 1 2 4 y 8 del 74HC160 corresponden a las entradas preseatadas, estas estan conectadas al pin L del 4511, que es una entrada, pero todo esto no tiene ninguna referencia de potencial.
Si piensas implementar reles, en lugar de algun sistema de estado solido, utiliza una fuente independiente para alimentar estos, respecto de la alimentacion digital.


----------



## analogico (Nov 6, 2013)

MinistroPepon dijo:


> El tema es que no encuentro mucha información, se habla de que es mejor usar corriente alterna, en otro sitios dicen que se puede usar corriente continua...
> 
> Tampoco se diferenciar cuál de esos pines es la rejilla. Los filamentos está claro porque son los de los extremos...
> 
> ...


el  manual del equipo  tecnic esta en 
http://freeservicemanuals.info/ ya lo vi pero no lo baje

las pantallas son hechas a medida para el equipo asi que dificil encontrar  un datasheet  solo de la pantalla, pero  en el manual  deben estar los pines y si tienes suerte un diagrama de la pantalla

si todavia tienes el equipo relativamente armado mide con el tester
o busca en la placa quizas este escrito en el pcb

es  un tubo de vacio asi que no creo que importe si es ac o dc 

esas pantallas son algo dificiles de manejar por que usan 2 voltajes
una bajo para el filamento , asi que si  le aplicaste 9v lo quemaste
al menos deberias ver como enciende el filamento


de todos modos es mas simple usar un display  led



MinistroPepon dijo:


> El tema es que no encuentro mucha información, se habla de que es mejor usar corriente alterna, en otro sitios dicen que se puede usar corriente continua...
> 
> Tampoco se diferenciar cuál de esos pines es la rejilla. Los filamentos está claro porque son los de los extremos...
> 
> ...


el  manual del equipo  tecnic esta en 
http://freeservicemanuals.info/ ya lo vi pero no lo baje

las pantallas son hechas a medida para el equipo asi que dificil encontrar  un datasheet  solo de la pantalla, pero  en el manual  deben estar los pines y si tienes suerte un diagrama de la pantalla

si todavia tienes el equipo relativamente armado mide con el tester
o busca en la placa quizas este escrito en el pcb

es  un tubo de vacio asi que no creo que importe si es ac o dc 

esas pantallas son algo dificiles de manejar por que usan 2 voltajes
una bajo para el filamento , asi que si  le aplicaste 9v lo quemaste
al menos deberias ver como enciende el filamento


de todos modos es mas simple usar un display  led


----------



## MinistroPepon (Nov 7, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Hola Amigo, bueno respecto a gobernar ese tipo de display es algo complejo ya que trabaja a modo matrizado.
> Sera mas simple implementar un PIC con un display LCD.
> Ahora respecto a la publicacion de tu circuito, la entrada reset del CI 4017 debes añadir una resistencia tipo pull-down. Lo unico que no comprendo es, pues al parecer los pines marcados como 1 2 4 y 8 del 74HC160 corresponden a las entradas preseatadas, estas estan conectadas al pin L del 4511, que es una entrada, pero todo esto no tiene ninguna referencia de potencial.
> Si piensas implementar reles, en lugar de algun sistema de estado solido, utiliza una fuente independiente para alimentar estos, respecto de la alimentacion digital.



Gracias, ya he agregado la resistencia del reset del ci 4017.
Tienes toda la razón, aparentemente no tiene sentido que esté conectado las entradas 1,2,4 y 8 del 74HC160 con la entrada L del 4511, ya lo he eliminado y en la simulación no se aprecia cambio.

Un saludo y gracias por los aportes.





analogico dijo:


> el  manual del equipo  tecnic esta en
> http://freeservicemanuals.info/ ya lo vi pero no lo baje
> 
> las pantallas son hechas a medida para el equipo asi que dificil encontrar  un datasheet  solo de la pantalla, pero  en el manual  deben estar los pines y si tienes suerte un diagrama de la pantalla
> ...



 No encuentro nada del sintonizador fm Technics ST-X301, sí está el amplificador X301.... Supongo que lo estaré buscando mal.

Edito: He encontrado el manual del servicio, ahí parece que lo explica perfectamente, si no me estoy equivocando habla de valores negativos -V muy altos para los pines, pero varía el valor de cada pin (-10,6v, -17v, etc).

Resumiendo, muy complicado... no? cómo podría generar esos valores tan altos negativos? tendría que partir de +24V como poco, no?

Puede alguien confirmarme que esto que estoy diciendo es realmente lo que expresa el manual de servicio?

Muchas gracias!


----------



## analogico (Nov 7, 2013)

si lo dice el manual es asi

de todos modos puedes verificar el datasheet del controlador http://www.semicon.panasonic.co.jp/ds4/MN187125_E_discon.pdf
que dice salidas de high voltjaje




> Resumiendo, muy complicado... no? cómo podría generar esos valores tan altos negativos? tendría que partir de +24V como poco, no?


con inversores o  mas simple usando una fuente doble

si bien la pantalla es linda es bastane complicada manejar los diferentes voltajes

tal vez seria mejor en usar directamente diplays led 


o transparecias retroiluminadas con  led, en una radio antigua era asi solo que usaba una lamparita


----------

